# Name that snake



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Picture taken recently in Montcalm Co. SGA. Guessing that the snake is about 3'.

L & O


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I'm thinking a rat snake???


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Freddie.

Northern Water snake?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

tangleknot said:


> Freddie.
> 
> Northern Water snake?


Water Mexican??? :lol:


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Eastern Hognose snake


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> Water Mexican??? :lol:




LMAO!!!! Classic moment.:lol:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I would think its a northern water snake posibly a rat snake.If I could see the tail I could get a better clue.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

or brown water snake aka northern water snake etc..

cant see face enough to ID positively but marking like a water and if the nose is turned up I can't see well enough.. Both slightly aggressive non poisonous...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

tangleknot said:


> Freddie.
> 
> Northern Water snake?



I believe that this is correct. I am not familar with this snake, but looked at all of the snake pictures that I could find and am pretty sure that it is the Northern Water snake. 

L & O


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I know its one that would not make a good pet,water snakes and rat snakes are quite aggresive :yikes:Speaking from experience:lol:


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

hey stinger lets hear those experiences


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

yep, Northern Water Snake.


----------



## oldguy (Dec 16, 2004)

duxdog said:


> yep, Northern Water Snake.


That'd be my guess too.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

That IS a Northern Water snake.


----------



## rockbass (Dec 8, 2007)

black mamba


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

the kind I don't want to be near, even the picture gives me the heebie jeebies!!

Milk Snake!!


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

That is a pretty good sized water snake. They are often mis-identified by people as rattlers. If you get them a little ticked (do it with a long stick!!!!) they can shake their tail like a rattle and it sounds a little like a rattlesnake. I have seen a 30" or so watersnake attack a german shepherd. They can be very mean. They are not poisonous as mentioned but they can break skin with a bite and infections are very common from them. Rick


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

Northern water snake,when I was a kid a buddy had one by the tail and it bit him right in the kisser.:yikes:


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Fillet as usual....remove head..tail...entrails....skin.....slit down the belly to the anus...reach in grab the backbone and rip the bones from the meat. Cut into bite sized pieces and dip into favorite deep fry batter. Fry till golden brown. Cool and feed it to your pet Racoon.


----------



## TonyP (Jul 18, 2006)

Yep, northern water snake... they have an anticoagulant in their saliva... if one bites you you'll bleed like crazy!


----------

